# Photoporphyrin as algae buster



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

did u hear about Photoporphyrin in genral and as an algae buster?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd not get my hopes up. 
I test for this and measure this along with all my MS data on periphyton.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

